# Para: Für/um



## sevillista

¡Hola! Como algunas veces he explicado aquí, estoy estudiando alemán sola, con varios libros y CDs.

En ninguno de ellos me he encontrado aún la explicación del "para" español, pero viendo frases en distintos contextos, tengo una idea hecha que me gustaría confirmarla/discutirla con vosotros, amigos germanófonos.

Me parece que el "para" puede ser de dos tipos (al menos, de forma principal):

1.- Para más sustantivo: en ese caso se usa "für".
*Die CD ist für meinen Bruder*
El CD es para mi hermano

2.- Para más verbo: aquí viene mi duda, porque algunas veces veo que se usa "um" y otras veces nada, simplemente la frase subordinada. Pongo dos ejemplos:
*Mittags habe ich sicher fünf Minuten Zeit, um zur Post zu gehen*
A mediodía tengo seguro cinco minutos para ir a Correos
*Hast du Zeit, einen Kaffee zu trinken?*
¿Tienes tiempo para tomarte un café?

¿Puedo escribir las dos siguientes frases?
_Mittags habe ich sicher fünf Minuten Zeit, zur Post zu gehen_
_Hast du Zeit, um einen Kaffee zu trinken?_

Agradecería cualquier comentario/explicación al respecto.


----------



## Demurral

Yo te puedo explicar con lo que sé tres tipos de "para"'s españoles, i como se traducen.

la preposición de akkusativ Für es usada, como bien dices, para sustantivos, con el sentido de "pasar algo a alguien" o algo parecido.

Cuando la preposición española introduce una subordinada final, ésta tiene dos traducciones diferentes en alemán dependiendo de "los sujetos de las proposiciones"

las dos subordinadas tienen el mismo sujeto: Um...zu(se intercala en los separables)

Ich fahre nach Berlin, um Judisches Museum zu visitieren.

las dos subordinadas tienen sujetos distintos;

Die Eltern verdienen Geld, damit Ihre Kinder zur Schule gehen könen.


Las del tipo "hast du Zeit, einen kaffee zu trinken?" no te las puedo explicar, sorry!.


----------



## sevillista

Gracias, Demurral. Había visto ya una vez el damit+subjuntivo, pero no lo tenía muy controlado. Al menos he aprendido algo nuevo, dependiendo si las dos frases tienen el mismo sujeto o no.

Ojalá sigais participando en este hilo.


----------



## Hexlein

¡Hola! 
Primero unas pequeñas correcciones:



Demurral said:


> Ich fahre nach Berlin, um Judisches Museum zu visitieren.
> Die Eltern verdienen Geld, damit Ihre Kinder zur Schule gehen könen.


Ich fahre nach Berlin, um das Jüdische Museum zu besuchen.
Die Eltern verdienen Geld, damit Ihre Kinder zur Schule gehen können.


 Estáis en lo cierto, "para" más sustantivo se traduce por "für" y "para" más verbo equivale al "(um) zu". Creo que mayoritariamente sería "um zu" pues expresa una finalidad, pero dejadme pensarlo un poco más. Las construcciones con "Zeit (um) zu" puede que son especiales. ¿Se os ocurren ejemplos parecidos sin "Zeit"?

Lo que se traduce por "damit" sería "para que".

Saludos,
Hexlein


----------



## Demurral

Danke für die Korrecturen, Hexlein.

Hasta luego.1


----------



## Hexlein

sevillista said:


> 2.- Para más verbo: aquí viene mi duda, porque algunas veces veo que se usa "um" y otras veces nada, simplemente la frase subordinada.



Bueno, prometí pensarlo un poco más y miré también en algunos libros...  Llegué a la conclusión de que generalmente "para" + verbo se debe traducir por "um zu", salvo en el caso de "Zeit", allí se puede traducir por "zu" (sin "um"). Lo que aún estoy dudando es que si en ese caso "um zu" también es posible.


----------



## sevillista

Gracias por el interés, Hexlein. Si detecto alguna otra frase que no lleve el um, la comentaré aquí.


----------



## Thomas1

Hola,

He aprendido recientemente lo que preguntas, tal vez te ajudarán. 
Hay unas frases y unos verbos que no llevan el um, por ejemplo:
_machen jedemanden Spaß Es macht mir Spaß, interessante Bücher zu lesen.
anfangen
beginnen
versuchen
vergessen
es schaffen _
No son todos naturalmente pero ahora no me recuerdo más.

Una otra cosa: en las constructiones con los adjetivos utilizamos solamente _zu_ tambien:
_Es ist mir wichtig viele Freunde zu haben._

No tengas miedo de corrigirme. 

Tom


----------



## sevillista

Gracias por la aportación, Thomas. Sé que hay otras construcciones con la palabra zu (creo que es la favorita de los alemanes ), pero yo en concreto preguntaba por los equivalentes al español PARA, por lo que

Es macht mir Spaß, interessante Bücher zu lesen
Es ist mir wichtig viele Freunde zu haben (¿falta una coma detrás de wichtig?)

no entrarían dentro de mi pregunta, aunque siempre viene bien repasar el alemán a una novata como yo.



Thomas1 said:


> Hola,
> 
> He aprendido recientemente lo que preguntas, tal vez te ajudarán será de ayuda.
> Hay unas frases y unos verbos que no llevan el um, por ejemplo:
> _machen jedemanden Spaß Es macht mir Spaß, interessante Bücher zu lesen._
> _anfangen_
> _beginnen_
> _versuchen_
> _vergessen_
> _es schaffen _
> No son todos naturalmente pero ahora no me recuerdo más. (o también "no me acuerdo de más")
> 
> Una otra cosa: en las construcciones con los adjetivos utilizamos solamente _zu_ también:
> _Es ist mir wichtig viele Freunde zu haben._
> 
> No tengas miedo de corregirme.
> 
> Tom


----------



## sevillista

Hexlein said:


> ¿Se os ocurren ejemplos parecidos sin "Zeit"?


 
Hexlein, como te prometí he estado pendiente de este tema y me acabo de encontrar otra frase donde se omite el um y no lleva Zeit (a no ser que me digáis que está mal):

Kommst du zu mir, einen Kaffee zu trinken?

Curiosamente ambas frases son "para tomar un café", supongo que será una casualidad . ¿Cómo se diría "¿vienes a mi casa para que te dé el libro?"

kommst du zu mir, den Buch dir zu geben?????

¿A alguien más se le ocurre otra variación sobre esta estructura? Gracias.


----------



## Hexlein

Thomas1 said:


> _anfangen
> beginnen
> versuchen
> vergessen
> es schaffen _





sevillista said:


> ... creo que es la favorita de los alemanes



¡¡Sí!! Es nuestra favorita. Se usa casi en todos los casos (cuando en español hay un infinitivo).



sevillista said:


> Es ist mir wichtig viele Freunde zu haben (¿falta una coma detrás de wichtig?)



Ahora ya no necesariamente, hay libertad. Antes de la reforma de la ortografía era obligatoria si había algún complemento.



sevillista said:


> Hexlein, como te prometí he estado pendiente de este tema y me acabo de encontrar otra frase donde se omite el um y no lleva Zeit (a no ser que me digáis que está mal):
> 
> Kommst du zu mir, einen Kaffee zu trinken?



A mí no me suena bien, creo que es porque "kommen" es justo uno de los verbos que no van con "zu" (como hören/sehen, lassen, ...). Yo diría: Kommst du zu mir einen Kaffee trinken? oder: Kommst du auf einen Kaffee zu mir?



sevillista said:


> ¿Cómo se diría "¿vienes a mi casa para que te dé el libro?"
> 
> kommst du zu mir, den das Buch dir zu geben?????


Kommst du zu mir, damit ich dir das Buch geben kann?
Kommst du zu mir, dir das Buch abholen?


----------



## sevillista

Ah, es verdad, qué torpe, tenía que usar "damit" porque son dos sujetos distintos (tú y yo) .

Gracias, Hexlein.


----------

